# Good cleaners-help me please!



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I will be the first to admit I'm not well organized or an efficient cleaner. I have a huge problem. My husband is in Iraq and I finally got our delinquient renters out of our rent house. They left a MESS. I mean from ceiling to floor it's grubby, grimey, downright gross! I need ideas on an order in which to work.
I'm thinking I will buy a used vacuum and start there-then, I have a carpet cleaner machine that I'm ready to get rid of. Thought I would use that until painting, etc is done and then have pros in to do it. This is just to get the floors so I can stand to walk on them. Then there is the smell in that house. I think their kids used the closet to pee in. What will help with that? I have some spray I used for cat pee from the vet. I'm thinking about using that!

After that I don't know! Kitchen appliances, bathrooms? Everything is so bad with stuff even oozing into the baseboards from the wall. We're talking serious nastiness here. I just can't see waiting 3 more weeks for hubby to get home and want to get started. Just need a plan. Start with what after the floor? Can an efficient someone help me please?
Thanks
Cara


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you have a Sam's club near you?

I'm very partial to this stuff...you can buy it rtu in small bottles at some Wallyworlds as well.

http://cleancontrol.com/OdoBanRetail/OdoBan_Odor_Eliminator.html


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds pretty bad! You know, I would start from the top-down. Inotherwords do your walls first, or throw newspaper down on the floors if you dont want to walk on it. 
Cause your going to be going in & out with whatever cleeners you use.
Water and vinegar takes the smell out of just about anything.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the advice! That Odoban looks like something I could use! Good idea about the newspapers on the floor. Hadn't thought of that. Just for the heck of it I'm going to get a couple of cleaning estimates from "professionals". I figure by the time I drive 90 miles round trip several days to clean it that might be a better way to go!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

longhorngal ~ how are things going with the rental place? I've been thinking about you!


----------

